# Greeting from Oregon



## quiltchix (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi all, I'm a first time beekeeper this year, waiting for my bees to arrive in April. I am glad to have found this group and look forward to the wealth of information that is out there. I'm starting with 1 top bar hive and am wondering if I should have budgeted for 2! I recently stopped working so have more time to do the things I've wanted to do such as have bees and chickens. The chickens I have had since last summer. I enjoy gardening (growing food), quilting, knitting, and walking/hiking to name a few.


----------



## Fergus (Jan 27, 2015)

Bees are great and chickens are also. We moved into town for the first time in 20 years and while most towns will allow for example 4 chickens and no roosters, our town does not. We are not to happy about that, we miss the girls keeping the bugs out of the yard....time to move back rural. Good luck with the bees, you have a wealth of information on this site.
Shawn


----------



## Ben Lomond beek (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi Quiltchix Welcome 
I would go with 2 hives if you can, that way you can share resources.
Tom


----------



## AL from Georgia (Jul 14, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, good luck with you future bees.


----------



## kramerbryan (Oct 30, 2013)

Welcome. Since you are not working why don't you just make a copy of the TBH you bought? It will save some coin and be satisfying at the same time.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome QC!


----------



## quiltchix (Mar 8, 2015)

"we" built the hives from purchased plans and do have two, I didn't budget for 2 packages of bees but I think there is still time to get the 2nd ones ordered. Thanks for all the tips!



kramerbryan said:


> Welcome. Since you are not working why don't you just make a copy of the TBH you bought? It will save some coin and be satisfying at the same time.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## kramerbryan (Oct 30, 2013)

If you can't swing another package at least put in some LGO and use it as a swarm trap. Another thing you might do is check your supplier a couple days after package delivery, sometimes the order some extras and discount the price to get rid of them.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

I cut through Gresham on my way to work! I don’t know TBH other than I built one for the brother in law one time. I have my chickens electric fenced on the ‘flat garden’ (it’s about 17’x45’)


----------



## quiltchix (Mar 8, 2015)

Cool! We are in East Gresham, near 257th & SE Powell Valley Rd.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Welcome! You'll find this site, inspiring (sometimes), funny (sometimes), stupid (at times) but addicting....... all the time!


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

quiltchix said:


> Cool! We are in East Gresham, near 257th & SE Powell Valley Rd.


I live on Hwy 212 between Boring and Damascus. I run up 222nd to the freeway. I just picked up my garden seeds at your Freddy’s store last week.
Thursday night is the Portland Metro bee meeting at the Clackamas community college, might be worth the trip. There is another one in Portland called Portland Urban Bee Keepers but I have never been to one of theirs.


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome, you don't have to start with 2 hives, but you will want to make sure you have some equipment to expand, by splits, or swarms.


----------



## wiesehas (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi, Are you still keeping bees? I am just starting out in Canby. I will be placing my bees in an organic apple orchard. Do you put a blanket or anything around the hive here in the winter?


----------

